# Make sure your bearing keepers are tight



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I just made my first cuts with my plunge router. What a great machine, even though it will take a while to get used to it all. 

Anyway, I was routing some mortises in the underside of my router table (saw extension type) which will house the nuts securing the table to the saw, and about 10 second from being done the bit started vibrating like it was coming to get me. I stopped the router. The bit was loose in the collet and the set screw holding the bearing collar was gone. 

Now the bit does not slide into the collet as easily as it did before nor does it come out as easily.

What is the connection between the missing set screw, the bit coming loose and the collet seeming to be sticky or rough inside?

Other than that, I'm real happy with my Bosch.

Tighten those bearing collars!!!


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I removed the collet and inserted the bit from the other side. The bit enters the collet smoothly but stops at the opening where the bit is normally pushed into the collet. I am thinking the vibration caused some wear or something to the collet inside.

EDIT: I found that there is a .002" burr in the collet. Is it safe to try to sand it down with fine emory or can I use a file or should I not worry about it?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Are you trying to insert the same bit you had trouble with? There may be a burr on it also. You can probably clean up the burr with some fine emery paper, just don't overdo it. The vibration may have damaged the collet and it might be in your best interest to just replace it. Always better safe then sorry.
I had a bearing come off a bit once. Turned a nice project into a mess. Now I ALWAYS check the screw on bits with bearings.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

There is some very fine scaring on the shank but there is also a burr at the inserting end of the collet. What a bummer...my first use and I damage the collet. That stumps me. I used my old Craftsman router for a few years and near had a bit come loose one time. Hmmm.
I'll go to a nut n bolt place tomorrow and try to get a new collet set screw. They proobably don't varry anything that small.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Give it a go with the emery paper before you trash it. If it's a small enough burr it should clean up alright. The burr may be what was making the bit loose and causing the vibration. As long as you can get the collet good and tight around the bit shank it should be ok. Test it out at low speed pointing AWAY from you. Quick on/offs to make sure the bit doesn't come loose. Unplug the router and check the bit for tightness after a few spin ups.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I just called Bosch and told them about what happened. They said that the return policy at the store where I got the router and bit was 30 days which I knew but had not thought about yet...duh.
I indicated that I had no reason to return the whole router and they did not hesitate to offer to send me a new collet and bit. 
Where you gonna find better service than that?

I still would like someone to venture a guess as to why I had this problem so it does not happen again.

I will now remember to make sure my collar screw is tight, but I do not know what I can do to prevent the collet from coming loose.
When I inserted the bit, I pulled it back out about 1/8". I did not tighten it as tight as I could but I made it more than "snug". I gave it a small "umph". Is the tightening as critical as I have read...Not too loose BUT ALSO NOT TO TIGHT? Did the collet loosen because the collar came loose and vibrated or did the collar screw vibrate out because the collet came loose and vibrated? Or are they not related and it was just a coincidence?
Thanks...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

With proper tightening the collet should not come loose. The only reason for the bit to be loose in the collet would be an undersized shank or a burr that is interferring with the tightening. Tightening the collet is crucial, but no you don't want to overtighten either.
My best guess would be that when the bearing came loose it caused a wobble and probably damaged the collet or bit shank. So I would venture that they probably are related. This is one of those things that usually only happens to you once, because you know what to check next time


----------

